# Oracle Einstieg



## js-mueller (5. September 2004)

HI,

Ich wollte gerne einmal in die Welt von Orcale einsteigen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur in mysql porgammiert und wollte gerne mal etwas neues lernen. 
Kann mir jemand bücher und tutorials empfehlen mit denen ich oracle ganz gut lernen kann? Für den Anfang wollte ich es zusammen mit webanwendungen verwenden.. Ich weiss das oracle für ne normale  webseite eigentlich zu übertrieben ist, aber soll ja nur lerneffekt haben  Danach wollt ich halt oracle auch tiefer erlenen.
Ich bin für jede antwort dankbar


----------



## imweasel (5. September 2004)

Hi,

also eine nette Fundgrube für Oracle Produkte ist deren Webseite 

Die Standartwerke von A&W bzw. O'Reilly sind auch nicht die schlechtesten. Allerdings sind wir hier in der Firma  von Dokumentation von Oracle selbst überhäuft worden.

Solltest du spezielle Fragen zu Oracle-DBs haben, kannst du dich ja mal melden.


----------



## js-mueller (14. September 2004)

Gleich noch ne tolle frage 
Kennt jemand einen Anbieter, welche rmir eine Oracle datenbank anbietet? Also ich hab meinen Webspace bei artfiles und auf anfrage nach Oracle wurde mir gesagt das ich von einem anderen anbieter extern eine db nutzen könnte.
Nun such ich soetwas  Nen eigener Rootserver oder so kommt da ja nicht in frage


----------



## imweasel (14. September 2004)

Hi,

also einen Hoster der Oracle anbietet fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein. Ich würde sagen, das ist einfach eine Kostenfrage, denn unbestritten sind die Kosten für MySQL geringer als die für Oracle.

Für _kleine_ Webanwendungen finde ich das Oracle _etwas_ übertrieben ist (Kosten und administrativer Aufwand)


----------

